# Anyone tried Galco Paddle Lite?



## Lnd Svyr

I want to buy the thing right now but I cannot find any reviews. In the NRA American Rifleman magazine it looks like it would ride very close to the body. On Galco's website, it looks like it also rides very high. I can't tell much about the leather itself, but it doesn't appear to be the smooth type (what's it called) like I am used to. Looks kind of like suede???

I like both the high and tight position and it looks OK as far as I can tell and since I may start doing some OC the thumbbreak is good for me. Hell it's only $33 delivered to me. When I think about how many purses my wife has bought in any given year, I should just order the thing and try it out. But I am just too damn frugal--I've already started my holster drawer collection. The thing is, I am waiting on a belt and that is making me wait on getting the Comp-Tac Minotaur, and in the mean time I am using an XD9 SOB holster so I can carry my new (to me) P229 DAK.

Shoot, I'll just wait and see if anyone here has tried it.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Todd

I'm sure there are one or two guys here that just may have tried it out. :smt083

They'll chime in soon I bet.


----------



## Mike Barham

I've tried it. :mrgreen:



Lnd Svyr said:


> ...it looks like it would ride very close to the body. On Galco's website, it looks like it also rides very high.


It does ride high and reasonably close. However, you have to bear in mind that NO paddle holster will ever ride as close as a belt holster. All paddle holsters interpose a big piece of plastic between the gun and the body. The price you pay for the convenience of a paddle holster is a slight loss of concealability.



> I can't tell much about the leather itself, but it doesn't appear to be the smooth type (what's it called) like I am used to. Looks kind of like suede???


It's center cut steerhide, which has a suede-like appearance, but is much more durable and can be molded to the shape of the gun.


----------



## JustRick

I tried a Galco paddle and my canoe barely moved...

(I am SUCH a funny guy this morning. :anim_lol::smt083)


----------



## jeb21

JustRick said:


> I tried a Galco paddle and my canoe barely moved...
> 
> (I am SUCH a funny guy this morning. :anim_lol::smt083)


LOL


----------



## BigMatt

Mike how would concealability rank on this compared to the Fobus paddle holster? Also do you make a lefty version for the G21sf with pic rail?


----------



## Mike Barham

BigMatt said:


> Mike how would concealability rank on this compared to the Fobus paddle holster?


Probably about the same. I haven't looked at a Fobus paddle in a while, but the concept is similar. Cant/angle have some influence on concealability, as well, and that varies from person to person.



> Also do you make a lefty version for the G21sf with pic rail?


Right now we only have the Paddle Lite for the 9/40 Glocks.


----------



## BigMatt

What OWB holster would you recomend for a lefty fat guy for the 21sf with pic rail??


----------



## BigMatt

oh P.S. (in his nicest voice) I think the layout of you guys website needs a little work it is not the easiest site to navigate


----------



## BeefyBeefo

BigMatt said:


> oh P.S. (in his nicest voice) I think the layout of you guys website needs a little work it is not the easiest site to navigate


How do you figure? I've been to their site multiple times, and I think it's actually very easy to navigate through. There sure is _much_ worse as far as other holster companies' websites are concerned. What exactly is it about the site you don't like? The website can only be as smart as the user on the other end...:numbchuck:

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## Mike Barham

BigMatt said:


> What OWB holster would you recomend for a lefty fat guy for the 21sf with pic rail??


I'd go right to the Quick Slide. Rides high and close to the body, and is very fast. Spend five minutes breaking it in properly and you'll be good to go.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=871&GunID=362


----------



## Mike Barham

Regarding the web site...most people like it, some people don't, but we get more positive than negative feedback. We're always looking for ways to improve, though.


----------



## BigMatt

I am a MORON!!! I went back and looked again yalls website is cool. I was thinking of "some other" company LOL Sorry. and thanks for the advice I am asking for my wife to get me a holster for Christmas


----------



## jeb21

The quick slide is beautiful.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

jeb21 said:


> The quick slide is beautiful.


It is a _very_ nice looking holster. It appears as though the gun would ride nice and high for concealment. I might have to give this holster a try, especially since I am wanting to try OWB for CC...

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo

jeb21 said:


> The quick slide is beautiful.


_jeb21_, maybe Galco wants to send me on in the left-handed variation for my new G36, so I can comment as to its' performance and concealability. :smt033:anim_lol:

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

BeefyBeefo said:


> _jeb21_, maybe Galco wants to send me on in the left-handed variation for my new G36, so I can comment as to its' performance and concealability. :smt033:anim_lol:


With pleasure. We await your payment of $93 plus shipping. :mrgreen:

Seriously, shoot me a PM if you want to try one.


----------



## jeb21

BeefyBeefo said:


> _jeb21_, maybe Galco wants to send me on in the left-handed variation for my new G36, so I can comment as to its' performance and concealability. :smt033:anim_lol:
> 
> -Jeff-


It is worth a try.  You could pose as a gun writer


----------



## BeefyBeefo

jeb21 said:


> It is worth a try. You could pose as a gun writer


Exactly! :smt033


----------



## MattB

This thread is actually quite informative for me. I'm considering the purchase of a fullsize S&W M&P40 or Walther P99 and the Paddle Lite looked like an interesting option for the M&P (not available for the P99, any possbility that it will be available in the future?). I'm about 5'11, thin, and would be carrying underneath either a suit jacket, windbreaker, or an untucked polo or dress shirt. Is a paddle holster like this going to be a viable concealment option?


----------



## Shipwreck

If U want a paddle for the P99 - I think they FED is for the P99 - or you will have to go with FOBUS.


----------



## Lucky13

jeb21 said:


> The quick slide is beautiful.


I own the Quickslide for my Kimber Pro CDP II, great holster. It is comfortable, easy to conceal, and, well, quick.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

I ordered the Side Snap Scabbard (SSS) for my G36 over the Quick Slide per recommendation of a certain Galco employee. :watching: It should be here tomorrow, I will post a review of it after trying it out for a little while. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo

BeefyBeefo said:


> I ordered the Side Snap Scabbard (SSS) for my G36 over the Quick Slide per recommendation of a certain Galco employee. :watching: It should be here tomorrow, I will post a review of it after trying it out for a little while. :smt023


The UPS man came, and my holster has arrived.

First impressions:


It's a beautiful holster. I can tell it's very well made.
I like the snaps.
It's very comfortable thus far.
So far, it appears that it would be somewhat difficult to conceal without a rather long shirt, or a button-down overshirt (which generally isn't my style). If it rode a little higher, it would definitely be easier to conceal, but I don't think the pistol would ride as tight against the body (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
As is, it definitely rides tight against the body, which is obviously important.
I couldn't see myself using this in the summer time, for concealment.
I can definitely see the attraction to IWB, since you don't have to worry about the muzzle end of the holster being shown. I could see this being an issue without a longer shirt, as I mentioned above. I'll probably have to try many IWB holsters to find one that is somewhat comfortable for my build.

As mentioned, these are just first impressions, since it just arrived today. I will try to post another impression after having it and trying it out for a while. If anyone that is pondering this holster has any questions or anything, please feel free to ask. :smt023

-Jeff-:smt1099


----------

